# Firebrat feeding frenzy!



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is what it looks like in one of our cultures at dinner time. Some people dont know what firebrats are so here you go. You can kind of see how we have the tank set up. It is a ten gallon with paper towels layered in the bottom, lots of cardboard tubes, small container with a sponge and very little water, and fish flakes. It sits on top of a very hot light. Enjoy!


YouTube - CIMG0640


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I still have no idea what they are???


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Kinda like a silverfish


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

What do you do with them?? They look to big to be dart food. Maybe chameleon or bearded dragon?


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I feed them to my terribilis, Santa Isabel, Bassleri, and geckos. If I have any small ones left in the cup, I feed them to any of the frogs. They love them.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

That's really cool. I'm surprised these are not more popular. Seems they are capable of feeding several different size animals.


----------



## Blaise and Echo (Jul 2, 2009)

The problem with Firebrats are that they are not really tolerant of humidity. They need it to be really hot and really low humidity. I have been meaning to get some. Where did you get them, reggorf?


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I originally got them from Oz a few years ago.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Why the paper towel on the bottom?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Try these guys, this is where I've bought mine from in the past:
Home


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

joshsfrogs said:


> Why the paper towel on the bottom?


They like to go under the paper towel and actually separate the layers of the papers towels and go in between. Not sure if they lay their eggs in them as well. But it is working well.


----------

